# Winterizing



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I know it's early to most of you, but freezing temps will be up here soon. My camping season it over for the year, and it's time to winterize.

Keystone didn't exactly make it too convenient to pump in the antifreeze. Last year, I opened up the water pump compartment, disconnected the intake pump line and put in in the antifreeze jug and pumped it through. This seems to be a bit of a mess, and a pain. Has anyone installed a kit or found a easier way? Blowing out the lines with air doesn't work up in these parts. I must use anitfreeze. I would have thought Keystone would have come up with a quicker method.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

You can buy a winterizing kit for the water pump. You get a 2 way valve, an adapter and a hose. It installs on the intake side of the pump and you can either draw from the water tank or rotate the valve, thread on the hose and draw right out of an antifreeze bottle. It works really well. It takes about 15 minutes to install and I paid about 15 bucks. I saw it in the new camping world flyer tonight and it was about 12 bucks for members.


----------

